
Ask HN: Is it still possible to make a Facebook alternative? - myf01d
Facebook has already won. The single evidence for that is that they changed how the feed woks in such a way that those only with enough money reach everyone. If you have an unpromoted page with 100,000 fans your post won&#x27;t reach 4000 of your fans at best cases. Everything posted is designed to promote products and services directly or indirectly. Facebook even makes automatic unlikes to those who liked your page and sometime has elapsed since they saw a post on their feed from your unpromoted page. If you ask their customer support, they don&#x27;t answer and if they do, they lie and if you show them the lies they say it&#x27;s all about algorithms and complicated artificial intelligence algorithms and blabla.... Everything is designed to make Zuckerberg and his management irresponsible no matter what except hoarding revenues from promoting posts. Nothing can be done now because Facebook is simply too big to fail. If a superior alternative is now released and made attention, not enough people will make the change, people are simply lazy and don&#x27;t care as long as things just work. Even if this superior app become enough threat to Facebook, Zuckerberg will simply buy it from the infinite free money he has.<p>Facebook won&#x27;t change its strategy simply because it doesn&#x27;t have to. Is there anything that can be done or we just have to live with it like Microsoft in the past?
======
eurticket
I think one could clone an old version of Facebook before they added videos or
emojis and make it a hit. (Haven't used FB in a while, idk what else they got)

------
GrumpyNl
I think there is still room for facebook like sites. Just stay with your plan
and dont sell it.

